# help: I'm picking brains not noses



## mysteryscribe (May 5, 2006)

I know there are charts somewhere in this world... I know there are differences somewhere in this world... I know there is supposed to be a better place on this forum for this... But I get better answers from guys who can express themselves better here.   That said here is my question.

A) I shoot film and paper of course...
b) I develop both in daylight tanks (even large format)
c) Large format gets developed with two or three ounces of chemical.
d) I try to get everything to 68 degrees but now and then I want to just pick up the bottle and read the temperature and develop the film.

So question is:  Is there a generaic temperature/time formula to use... something like for every degree you decress /add 10% more time... Something like that.  If one of you guys knows, it would sure save me a lot of trouble.  I use an off brand of film so the charts by manufacturers dont help me.  Just some starting point would be fine.. I can always tweek it later.


----------



## terri (May 5, 2006)

So I take it you're not interested in this site? :mrgreen: I love that guide.

You still might want to repeat this question in the Darkroom forum, if you can't get a good answer here. You know, just for laughs and giggles.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 5, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> So I take it you're not interested in this site? :mrgreen: I love that guide.
> 
> You still might want to repeat this question in the Darkroom forum, if you can't get a good answer here. You know, just for laughs and giggles.


 
Click, saved, thank you.  :mrgreen:


----------



## JamesD (May 5, 2006)

I use primarily TMax films for BW in 135 and 120 formats, and the data sheet for the film has tables for different developers, dilutions, and temperatures.  I downloaded all the datasheets and MSDSes for the films and chemistry I use (or am likely or planning to use) and printed them.  I keep everything collected with tabs in a 3-ring binder for quick reference--it's saved my film more than once when I had an "oops."

I use (for the time being) almost exclusively Kodak products, except for paper, so I'm not sure about availability of datasheets from other manufacturers.  If they're available, they'll likely have very similar tables.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 5, 2006)

okay I found a chart I can understand and a conversion for temps from real to celsius.   Now all i have to do is spend the afternoon making a chart for my version... thanks terri nice info...


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 5, 2006)

I used the chart to work out a little formula that is close enough for me ... Thanks terri you are a doll


----------

